# e21 Carrot Stik



## Waterwings

Any of y'all ever use or knwo anyone using the new Carrot Stik? Apparently, they're down from the original $350 to $150 (I think the spinning mopdel is only available currently. For $150 I might wanna try one  

Here's a link: https://www.e21fishing.com/products.php

Oops, here's thier catalog: https://www.e21fishing.com/catalog.php


----------



## redbug

I talked to Ken Whiting head of operations for e21 back in Nov. He said they ordered 500 of both the flipping sticks and spinning rods to hold them over the winter months. They both sold out in only a few weeks but should be back in stock early in the new year.

Ken Whiting was the owner of arrius rods until he sold them last summer. His rods had won the ICAST best rod 3 out of 4 years. he makes a top notch product and I am sure the carrot sticks will be a fantastic rod 

Wayne


----------



## dampeoples

The rods didn't drop that much in price, they are offering two different rods, the $350 is the one shown at i-cast, while the $150 is a lesser model, both are carrot stix, though, and from the reviews I've seen on them, a good buy.


----------



## Waterwings

Thanks for the info fellows. Looks like an interesting rod, especially having fibrous material in them.


----------



## jkbirocz

These rods look really nice. If they are anything like the arrius puls-r it is definately great.


----------



## Waterwings

I was over scoping-out the e21 site [ :-k again] and found these neat promotional videos thay have on their site: (all 4 videos will self-play one after the other).


https://www.e21fishing.com/media.php


----------



## little anth

my buddy was thinking of picking one up soon. i want one also.its different and its sweet.


----------



## bassboy1

I haven't ever had my hands on them, but there has been some complaining on the BBC about the workmanship of some of them. But then again, there is a lot of complaining over anything on the BBC


----------



## Captain Ahab

bassboy1 said:


> But then again, there is a lot of complaining over anything on the BBC



Good let them stay there and complain - we are a positive bunch here at TinBoats, help each other not complain! 

No Whiners allowed


----------



## Waterwings

> ...we are a positive bunch here at TinBoats, help each other not complain!
> 
> No Whiners allowed




That's what I like about this place!


----------



## dampeoples

Those are the same folks that bought a $150 rod, expecting a $350 rod. It's just not gonna happen. It's the same with anything though, find me a Ford guy, I'll find you a Chevy guy to say the Fords suck and vice versa.


----------



## redbug

dampeoples said:


> Those are the same folks that bought a $150 rod, expecting a $350 rod. It's just not gonna happen. It's the same with anything though, find me a Ford guy, I'll find you a Chevy guy to say the Fords suck and vice versa.



They both suck GET A TUNDRA !!!!! \/ 
lol
I'm sure the carrot sticks will be quality rods with a great warranty

Wayne


----------



## Waterwings

redbug said:


> dampeoples said:
> 
> 
> 
> Those are the same folks that bought a $150 rod, expecting a $350 rod. It's just not gonna happen. It's the same with anything though, find me a Ford guy, I'll find you a Chevy guy to say the Fords suck and vice versa.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They both suck GET A TUNDRA !!!!! \/
> lol
> I'm sure the carrot sticks will be quality rods with a great warranty
> 
> Wayne
Click to expand...


You're exactly right about product expectation/dis-satifaction ($350 vs. $150), but people such as that [imho] are really never satisfied.

Nothing wrong with Chevy's or Tundra's.................I'm just a Ford person :wink: 





(however, we recently traded my wife's black SportTrac and got her a Nissan Altima :shock: )


----------



## shamoo

That Altima's a nice ride, my daughter had one for about 3 days, didnt like the sporty ride the tires gave so she got an Xtera. I too am a Ford Fan


----------



## redbug

My work truck is a 03 ford 350xl extended cab This thing is a 9000lb pie of junk, rough ride, horrible turning radius, at least one of the coil packs goes bad every oil change. 
My company is in the ford partner program, that allows e to get any ford car or truck at the employee discount but after spending 4 years and 85k miles in this truck I won't buy a ford. 


my wife is a life long Camry owner and she loves it..

Wayne


----------



## bassboy1

How did we change this from a Carrot Stix thread, to a Ford vs. Chevy debate (Not even gonna bother with toyota and dodge)


----------



## BassAddict

To all you ford guys if your planning on buying a new truck wait till next year, next years models will come with a heated bumper so your hands wont get cold while pushing it!


----------



## dampeoples

I started it, then all of you proved my point that people are opinionated, and you need to try for yourself


----------



## Waterwings

Well, back to the Carrot Stix :wink: , I've decided that come warm weather I'm going to purchase the LTX Spinning model. I'll probably get some weird looks from the "good ole boys" that fish around here though


----------



## redbug

They had the carrot stix at the Maryland bass expo. These are the lightest rods I have ever picked up the 6'9" was less than 4 oz I can see one of these in my future for sure

Wayne


----------



## Waterwings

redbug said:


> They had the carrot stix at the Maryland bass expo. These are the lightest rods I have ever picked up the 6'9" was less than 4 oz I can see one of these in my future for sureWayne



I'm looking fwd to getting one


----------



## little anth

my buddy got one its sweet light and looks cool too :wink:


----------



## Jim

I just cant do it, I don't know why, I just cant. Hopefully they will be at this years fishing show so I can take a look.


----------



## jkbirocz

I want one pretty bad, and I haven't even handles one yet. Best part is they arent graphite, that way you can fish through horrible lightning storms with no worries :shock:


----------



## Waterwings

Jim said:


> I just cant do it, I don't know why, I just cant. Hopefully they will be at this years fishing show so I can take a look.



Lol, and i'm 99% sure that I'll have your favorite line on it too........Yo-Zuri Hybrid, lol :wink:




> Best part is they arent graphite, that way you can fish through horrible lightning storms with no worries



Well, if you do get zapped, at least the bright color of the rod will make it easier for the paramedics to locate you, lol :shock:


----------



## little anth

lol :lol:


----------



## Popeye

I don't like the look of that big knob on the butt of it nor do I care for the color. And I have never paid that much for a rod in my life and can't see me starting anytime soon.


----------



## little anth

its different thats why i like it also its super lite and sensitive


----------



## Waterwings

flounderhead59 said:


> I don't like the look of that big knob on the butt of it nor do I care for the color. And I have never paid that much for a rod in my life and can't see me starting anytime soon.



This will be the most I've ever paid for a rod myself, and will probably be the last time. Right now my "top" rod is a 7' BPS Extreme XPS MH, which I like a lot  . Plus, I figure the color of the rod will be a good conversation topic at the boat ramp, lol :lol:


----------



## Derek777

if theyre anything like the airrus puls-r that i have, they'll be awesome. they look basically exactly the same except for the color. 
that orange color is hit or miss for me. i prefer more understated when it comes to my rods, but if it works, thats great. i cant see my self getting one to be honest, im pretty close to filling out my rod inventory as it is!


----------



## Waterwings

> i cant see my self getting one to be honest, im pretty close to filling out my rod inventory as it is!



Saw your post of rods in the other thread. Nice!


----------



## redbug

Derek777 said:


> if theyre anything like the airrus puls-r that i have, they'll be awesome. they look basically exactly the same except for the color.
> that orange color is hit or miss for me. i prefer more understated when it comes to my rods, but if it works, thats great. i cant see my self getting one to be honest, im pretty close to filling out my rod inventory as it is!


Come on Derek, fishing rods are like jello there is always room and orange is a top flavor of jello

Wayne


----------



## Derek777

yeah but my fridge is getting full. however, id be interested in selling my new 2008 st croix avid 7ft mh to get an e21 or airrus rod of the same action/power etc. that way i could trade lime for orange lol.


----------



## Waterwings

Well, been doing some research (shipping costs) and have found that it'll be cheaper to order tha e21 from Tacklewarehouse than from e21 directly (they're in canada I beilieve). Price of rod from both places is $149.95. Cost from e21 with s/h would be $179.95. From Tacklewarehouse shipped FedEx 2-day method comes to $159.95.


----------



## dampeoples

If you don't need it right away, TW has free shipping over $50, I think they get $6 per rod or something like that, though, but still tough to beat.

I'm getting ready to get my first Crucial from them, been stuck on custom rods lately, but can't really beat the price/performance of these Crucials, at least for the drop-shot rod I want to use it for


----------



## Waterwings

Thanks for the info, dp. I sent them an email earlier asking what type of container the rods are shipped in. Have never ord'd a rod through the mail, so I'm figuring a hard cardboard tube. Having it mailed to my work address as FedEx requires a signature when rec'd, and I may not be home when they deliver.


----------



## Waterwings

Well, was all ready to order (from TW) and come to find out the 6'7" spinning rod I want is backordered. Went to Cabela's website to check the availablity of the same model and it's also backordered :x . Sent TW an email to see if they have an idea of when they'll be available. :roll:


----------



## redbug

They should be available in the next few weeks. the ordered 500 of each rod back in November and they sold out quickly



Wayne


----------



## Waterwings

Sounds good, but I want it now


----------



## little anth

what bad did you hear


----------



## dampeoples

You are the only one who can be the judge of whether you like it or not, but i'll tell you this: Most of the gripes I've seen are from people who read the Tackle Tour or similar coverage of iCast, and read the specs on the model they had at the show, which is the $350 model, then buy the $150 model and complain that it's not the $350 model. Might be different from what I've read, though, get your hands on one


----------



## redbug

I had the $150 model in my hand at the Maryland show This was by far the lightest rod I have ever handled It will be a great addition to any collection

Wayne


----------



## Captain Ahab

Fishin NJ said:


> Dampeoples is 100 % percent right



See there is a first time for everything!


----------



## Waterwings

Ord'd the rod last night!  And as dp mentioned, free shipping! It's on backorder, but I know it's coming  .


----------



## Jim

Waterwings said:


> Ord'd the rod last night!  And as dp mentioned, free shipping! It's on backorder, but I know it's coming  .



What reel you pairing it up with?


----------



## Waterwings

before I get another reel, I'm going to use one from another rod. I'll be trying my Shimano 2500FB on it. It's currently on a 6'6" BPS Qualifier rod and it's a pretty good match for the Qualifier rod. If it seems good, I'll get another reel.


----------



## Waterwings

Fishin NJ said:


> Keep us updated on it once you get it, I am still considering getting one, your thoughts may just be what make me buy one.



Will do  . What really leaned me towards the purchase were comments made over at the BPS forum by member Team Clean. We had a couple of pm's back & forth and he says he'd replace all of his rods with the e21's if he could.


----------



## little anth

redbug said:


> I had the $150 model in my hand at the Maryland show This was by far the lightest rod I have ever handled It will be a great addition to any collection
> 
> Wayne



same here a few e21 guys were there it was hard to miss them.


----------



## jkbirocz

I checked both the cheaper and the expensive model out today at the harrisburg show, and both were sweet rods. Obviously the $300+ model was nicer but bother were very quality. I talked to a pro staffer for e21 about airrus and e21 and he was very knowledgable. I will definately be buying a carrot stick, everything about them seemed great, especially the warranty.


----------



## Captain Ahab

jkbirocz said:


> I will definately be buying a carrot stick, everything about them seemed great, especially the warranty.



Nice - I cannot wait to test it in the first lightning storm


----------



## Waterwings

Still waiting for mine as it's still on backorder. I had a couple emails with a Senior VP from e21 and they're diligently working on getting the rods manufactured to keep up with the high demand. Better order yours now  . Free shipping from TackleWarehouse. From them to me was $149.95, no tax, no shipping costs.


----------



## little anth

my friend got his its sweet and soooo light


----------



## Waterwings

Just did the order tracking thing at Tackle Warehouse and the Carrot Stix are supposed to be in-stock on 2-28


----------



## little anth

i love my friends its so light and looks sweet


----------



## Waterwings

Waterwings said:


> Just did the order tracking thing at Tackle Warehouse and the Carrot Stix are supposed to be in-stock on 2-28



Rod did not arrive at TW on the 28th. Did the order tracking thing and now they expect it on March 9th. Starting to get a little ticked now! :x


----------



## dampeoples

They have always been good about answering questions for me, try to email them! Might have gotten 10 in, and you were #11 or something like that.

I just ordered a Revo SX and a Crucial from them myself


----------



## Waterwings

dampeoples said:


> They have always been good about answering questions for me, try to email them! Might have gotten 10 in, and you were #11 or something like that.
> 
> I just ordered a Revo SX and a Crucial from them myself



I've been emailing them & e21 (quick responses and helpful  ) . I ord'd the rod on Jan. 31st, I'm just getting a little impatient 8-[


----------



## dampeoples

I'm the same way, when I buy something I want it NOW!

I have taken a little different perspective after running my own business for the past year and change, though! Big difference in something handmade vs. production, though.

If you think this wait is bad...wait until you order a custom made one  I couldn't stand myself


----------



## Jim

Waterwings, 
Any update on the rod?


----------



## Waterwings

Jim said:


> Waterwings,
> Any update on the rod?



Latest item tracking states that they (Tackle Warehouse) expects them in-stock on the 9th.....................tomorrow _on a Sunday_? :roll:


----------



## FishinsMyLife

Dang, every time I see a new comment on this topic, I'm thinking that you finally got it. I hope you get it soon.


----------



## Jim

I see so many available on ebay from shops that I dont understand why a powerhouse like TW is having a hard time getting them in stock. 














They are starting to grow on me a little bit


----------



## Waterwings

Jim said:


> I see so many available on ebay from shops that I dont understand why a powerhouse like TW is having a hard time getting them in stock.



Apparently, they're waiting for e21 to send a new shipment. After the first 500 piece run e21 made they sold out in December, and can't meet the demands from the retailers they're so popular. 

Well, today is the 9th. I'm gonna give it a few hours and then check the tracking # on it...................just to see, but I'm thinking they ain't getting 'em on a Sunday. I'm getting real close to cancelling the order and spending the money elswhere. I wonder if they charge for order cancellations for something they're out of, lol.


----------



## Jim

Waterwings said:


> Jim said:
> 
> 
> 
> I see so many available on ebay from shops that I dont understand why a powerhouse like TW is having a hard time getting them in stock.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Apparently, they're waiting for e21 to send a new shipment. After the first 500 piece run e21 made they sold out in December, and can't meet the demands from the retailers they're so popular.
> 
> Well, today is the 9th. I'm gonna give it a few hours and then check the tracking # on it...................just to see, but I'm thinking they ain't getting 'em on a Sunday. I'm getting real close to cancelling the order and spending the money elswhere. I wonder if they charge for order cancellations for something they're out of, lol.
Click to expand...


i looked at TW and the carrot sticks were going to be here on the 14th now?


----------



## Waterwings

Jim said:


> Waterwings said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jim said:
> 
> 
> 
> I see so many available on ebay from shops that I dont understand why a powerhouse like TW is having a hard time getting them in stock.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Apparently, they're waiting for e21 to send a new shipment. After the first 500 piece run e21 made they sold out in December, and can't meet the demands from the retailers they're so popular.
> 
> Well, today is the 9th. I'm gonna give it a few hours and then check the tracking # on it...................just to see, but I'm thinking they ain't getting 'em on a Sunday. I'm getting real close to cancelling the order and spending the money elswhere. I wonder if they charge for order cancellations for something they're out of, lol.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> i looked at TW and the carrot sticks were going to be here on the 14th now?
Click to expand...


:shock: I'm gonna go and check now.


----------



## Waterwings

Just looked. The 3/14 date is for the 7'3" model. The 6'7" spinning model I'm waiting on still shows today's date............but I have a feeling that may change :evil:


----------



## Waterwings

> ...but I have a feeling that may change


(Note: quoting myself now




)

Well, the receive date at TW changed to 3/21. Enough is enough. I cancelled the order and found the same rod in-stock at Tackle Direct on-line. I should have it no later than 3/19. Yeah, I know I should just wait to see if the shipment from TW arrived on 3/21 at their store, and then wait for them to ship it to me, but who the hell knows what the next date change would be).


----------



## shamoo

Waterwings, I was wondering how long it was going to take you to cancel that order, I always checked for the latest update, better luck this time my friend.


----------



## jkbirocz

Damn....I wish you would get this rod already. I have only read reviews and held them in stores. I just wanna hear, first hand, how a carrot stic fishes. Good luck on getting your rod soon.


----------



## Waterwings

Well, the wife called me this morning and told me that the bank had already posted the purchase this morning. _Usually_, that means the on-line order has been filled and shipped  . I won't be able to check my personal email concerning confirmation until I get home today.


----------



## Waterwings

Woo-Hoo! Here's a cut & paste from the Tackle Direct order tracking page:



> e21 Fishing CLTX-671M-S Carrot Stix LTX Spinning Rods: warehouse 3/11/2008 10:59:00 AM



Being picked and packed for shipment. Guess I should've ord'd from them to begin with.


----------



## Waterwings

Got it in-hand!  . While I was out of town last week the rod came in. It was locked-up and waiting for me this morning. This thing has no weight to it (without reel at the moment). Can't wait to get home and put a reel on and see how it feels. _Tackle Direct_ did a great job in getting it here in a very timely manner 8)


----------



## Jim

Finally!  

Post up a pic or two when you put a reel on it.


----------



## shamoo

Come on waterwings post a picture of the carrot,it doesnt have to be dressed up, it seems like its my stick also. :wink:


----------



## Waterwings

Will do as soon as I get home. I'm on my planning period at school right now......sssshhhhhh :-$ 

The gettin' out bell rings in 15 minutes


----------



## slim357

Nice glad to hear you finaly got the thing, im still waiting on tackleware house to send me my bigbait rod


----------



## shamoo

OK waterwings, planning period? so you were sleeping? only kidding  we'll be expecting that picture.


----------



## Waterwings

Here you go. After getting home and putting a reel on the rod, I decided to take it for a test run. Once I got used to having hardly any weight in my hand, the casts came easy. Tried some weightless t-rigged Tiki Sticks, and then switched to a 3/16oz spinner bait. No bites, but it was fun to be out there casting again. Sun ws out and it was 66 degrees, slight breeze.






Rod with Shimano 2500FB spinning reel. Seems to be a good match, and it casts great:


----------



## Jim

Nice waterwings! :beer:


----------



## shamoo

Very nice, good luck with it.


----------



## Waterwings

Thanks guys. Now I just want to catch some fish with it, lol.


----------



## jkbirocz

WOOOOOO HOOOOOOOOO, I am so glad you finally got your rod. It looks awesome. I am glad you are happy with it. There is nothing like the first fish on a new rod, I can't wait to hear about it.


----------



## Waterwings

I was planning on giving it another test today after work today, but it's raining like crazy with some steady wind blowing :shock:


----------



## redbug

nice setup you should enjoy the new combo 

Now you need a big swollen pig hanging off the end..

Wayne


----------



## Waterwings

> Now you need a big swollen pig hanging off the end..



You got that right, lol!


----------



## shamoo

I got a comment on that redbug but I'll keep it to myself :wink:


----------



## mr.fish

That is a nice looking rod. Good luck with that.


----------



## slim357

How long did it take Tackle Direct on-line to get your rod shipped out to you? I think im giving up on my okuma.


----------



## Waterwings

I ordered it online on Monday evening of the 10th, the order was procesed and filled the morning of the 11th, and it was delivered that Friday the 14th at 2pm. They have great tracking for their orders. Once you have your order number and they process it for shipping, you'll have a tracking number you can check on, and it'll let you know when it goes to shipping, when it leaves the warehouse, and so on. I'm pretty pleased with their service. Order came by UPS Ground from Jersey to Kentucky in a very quick time in my opinion.  

https://www.tackledirect.com


----------

